# Polished Arts Series amps.



## jl audio nut (Oct 10, 2011)

I decided to polish my amps because I had a hard time deciding what color I wanted to paint them. I'm going to put the circuitboard artwork back on the amps too. I thought about having the amp chrome plated but there isn't a chrome shop near me and it's hard to get the Silkscreen paint to stick to Chrome. So I just want everybody's opinion you what you all think about the polish aluminum


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Very different and I like it!!


----------



## ntimd8n-k5 (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks great! How long did it take?


----------



## jl audio nut (Oct 10, 2011)

Two weekend. I had to sand them down then there is three steps to polish them.


----------



## jl audio nut (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm thinking about Painting the endplates a gloss black with white and red Artwork.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

jl audio nut said:


> I'm thinking about Painting the endplates a gloss black with white and red Artwork.


No waves....well done. 
It's hard to keep them polished though.
If you like the look, get them chromed....lasts forever.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

They look very sexy, better than original in my personal opinion. Get them chromed like PPIArtCollector suggested.


----------



## jl audio nut (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm debating between the circuitboard artwork or that pass edition artwork. If I go with the pass edition artwork it won't say pass on the amps.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd do the original artwork....engraved in with a CNC. THAT would be bad ass.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

jl audio nut said:


> I'm debating between the circuitboard artwork or that pass edition artwork. If I go with the pass edition artwork it won't say pass on the amps.


What you have on the Ax606.2 in the picture would be wicked cool. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Didnt navychief do laser engraving? That was real cool. I always was more of a fan of the circuit board look, but have grown to appreciate the art work of CHY did with the shapes. I would vote to have you screen print or laser something on there and then put a clear coast over it so the aluminum doesnt oxidize.

Make sure you let us see what ya do.

GL
Justin


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Circuit layout is the best, pg did the same with their ms /mps line.

Cnc laser engraved would be out of this world, envy cnc machinist.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Basically my whole motor is polished aluminum so I know how hard it can be to keep it looking good. I used a kit from shineseal.com and have done nothing but wipe it down in about a year...it still looks like this:










I'd definitely recommend them and stay with polished...it looks so much nicer than chrome.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow, great job! Patience and heart. How's your fingers and hand feeling? I am sure you can send them out to get chromed.


----------



## jl audio nut (Oct 10, 2011)

Will boys and girls I found a chrome plated shop in Kansas that can chrome plate Amps but I have to wait til they get the in the Chrome plating tanks in so they can do Chrome plane for aluminum. So meanwhile I wait I'm looking for ppi ax606.2 amps for parts. I need end plates and the bottom plates to or I'll just take the whole amp and I'm looking for a200.2 bored that works.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

You could also have them anodized any color.I believe silkscreen will stick to that.


----------



## jl audio nut (Oct 10, 2011)

I went to a trophy engraving shop to have them engraved but his engraver machine wasn't big enough for amps but he will have new Machine that can print on Chrome and will not rub off or chip off. It's some type of ink that uses UV lighting. That all I know but this new technology. I will keep you all posted when I find out more information.


----------



## iroller (Dec 11, 2010)

Navy chiefs were awesome try and look them up before you decide.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

jl audio nut said:


> I decided to polish my amps because I had a hard time deciding what color I wanted to paint them. I'm going to put the circuitboard artwork back on the amps too. I thought about having the amp chrome plated but there isn't a chrome shop near me and it's hard to get the Silkscreen paint to stick to Chrome. So I just want everybody's opinion you what you all think about the polish aluminum


Where are you getting the circuit design artwork from?


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you ever do anything with these?


----------

